# Texas commercial plumbers



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

They are test marketing a cabana grill in Jax and Im supposedly bidding it...
its supposed to be similar to a taco cabana......fiesta restaurant group which also owns the polo tropicals...

anyone done one of these taco cabanas??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

stillaround said:


> They are test marketing a cabana grill in Jax and Im supposedly bidding it... its supposed to be similar to a taco cabana......fiesta restaurant group which also owns the polo tropicals... anyone done one of these taco cabanas??


I'm hungry.


----------

